# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  HSLS, SDSS i manjinski klub predlazu novi zakon!!!

## pino

Danas iz Vecernjeg lista: 




> Iako je član vladajuće koalicije, HSLS će idući tjedan u saborsku proceduru uputiti svoj Zakon o medicinskoj oplodnji po kojem bi se dopustila oplodnja više od tri jajne stanice te bi se dozvolilo zamrzavanje zametaka. Kako se već sada može čuti, taj će zakonski prijedlog biti preslika zahtjeva pacijenata, ali u potpunoj suprotnosti sa sadašnjim zakonom kojega je Vlada predložila, a Sabor usvojio preglasavanjem. HSLS-ova potpredsjednica Vlade Đurđa Adlešič za postojeći zakon nije digla ruku u Vladi već je u trenutku izglasavanja napustila dvoranu, a slično je postupila i kada su se saborsku proceduru slale izmjene i dopune zakona.
> 
> Iako se očekivalo da će izmjene i dopune Sabor izglasati jučer, od toga se odustalo u posljednji trenutak jer Milinovićev prijedlog nije imao osiguranu većinu. Umjesto toga, ministar zdravstva odgodio je glasovanje i prešutno dao HSLS-u vremena da napravi svoj prijedlog. Iako se potvrda informacije nije mogla dobiti, navodno će u Saboru, nakon što HSLS-ov prijedlog uđe u proceduru, snage odmjeriti Đurđa Adlešić i Darko Milinović, odnosno njihovi prijedlozi. Uspije li HSLS sebi prigrabiti dio manjinaca i oporbu, prijedlog ima velike izglede.



Ovo je stvarno jako dobra vijest!!! Hrvatska ima sansu ipak dobiti jedan normalni evropski zakon! Sto mi mozemo napraviti oko ovoga?

----------


## aenea

Niko ništa. Kako smo skeptični  :Grin:  nadam se da će tome biti tako, ali - vidjet ćemo. Zaista više ništa ne vjerujem dok ne bude na papiru. A ni onda potpuno  :Grin:  
ipak jedan mali, oprezni :D

----------


## bublica3

*Wauuu !!!!*    :D  :D  :D 

Teško se nadati! Pričekajmo   :Love:  

PONOSNA SAM NA SVE NAS!

----------


## tonili

:Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
Kao što rekoh, malim koracima se krećemo prema boljitku!!!!
Iako oprezno - vjerujem da se ipak imamo čemu veseliti!

----------


## tonili

A što nam je sad činiti?
Možda poslati osobna pisma gđi Adlešić :/  - hoće li joj to dati bar malo vjetra u leđa?

----------


## taca70

Nadam se da ce svakim danom biti sve vise vijeti o tome i da cemo ubrzo znati nesto konkretno. Naravno da vibram iz petinih zila da ce se ova agonija ubrzo okoncati. Smislit cemo mi vec nesto.

----------


## pak

Jedan oprezni  :D ,vise cu se veseliti kada i ako to bude crno na bijelo ispisano.I iskreno se nadam da ce u odmjeravanju snaga ipak pobijediti razum.

----------


## Kadauna

radujem se ovom raspletu.....

----------


## Marchie37

Hm, zvuči predobro! Ne vjerujem dok ne vidim u nn. Ali, očito se nešto iza brda valja...

----------


## Gabi

Iskreno se nadam je ovo glas razuma i želja da nam se pomogne, a ne politička trgovina. Svejedno, kako god bilo, veselim se ovakvom raspletu događaja   :Smile: .
Pisma zahvale ću napisati tek kad vidim tko ih je iskreno zaslužio.

----------


## Blekonja

ne mogu vjerovati  :shock:  :shock: ,
evo malo ću  :D ali računajte  da je maaaalko skeptičan ovaj moj very happy smile (za sad   :Grin: )

----------


## ksena28

želim jako jako najviše vjerovati u ovo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pino   :Naklon:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Za sad

 :Klap:  

Skakat ćemo kad se uvjerimo da je ovo istina (mora bit, mora bit, mora bit...)

----------


## fritulica1

> Za sad
> 
>  
> 
> Skakat ćemo kad se uvjerimo da je ovo istina (mora bit, mora bit, mora bit...)


x

----------


## bebica2009

"Ko bi rek'o čuda da se dese..."

 :D

----------


## Gabi

http://www.jutarnji.hr/premijerka-mo...nceca-/315226/




> Zaoštravanje oko zakona
> 
> - Ako HSS ne vidi štetnost za sebe, mi vidimo da je njihovo sudjelovanje u svemu ovome štetno za stabilnost Vlade i za kredibilitet nas koji smo u toj Vladi - poručio je Pupovac kojega se smatra svojevrsnim glasnogovornikom nezadovoljne grupacije unutar vladajuće koalicije. Da je vladajuća koalicija podijeljena na tzv. liberalni i konzervativni dio, pokazuje i novo zaoštravanje oko Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji. Na sastanku s ministrom Darkom Milinovićem u petak Adlešič, Pupovac i Radin jasno su dali do znanja HDZ-ovu konzervativnom ministru da ne odustaju od zakonskog prava na zamrzavanje zametaka.
> 
> Sve više spornih tema
> 
> Budući da Milinović i dalje ne želi ugraditi tu odredbu u dopunu zakona, posve je izvjesno da HSLS, SDSS i manjinski klub idućega tjedna neće glasati za Milinovićev zakon. Dapače, doznajemo da HSLS, SDSS i manjinci već pripremaju posve novi, svoj zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji.

----------


## ina33

Joj, kad bi se ovo ostvarilo!!!

----------


## ksena28

:D sad već možemo malo

----------


## mmaslacak

Juhuuuuuuu!

----------


## pak

Joj stvarno bi to bilo super!  :D

----------


## ivica_k

> Joj, kad bi se ovo ostvarilo!!!


 :D

----------


## Biene

~~~~~~~~~ za zdravu pamet onih koji odlučuju

----------


## Bebel

Nadam se da je ovo svjetlo u tunelu izlaz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonili

Hvala svima koji se trude i bore za nas!

----------


## a72

Cure  :D  uspjele ste svojim zalaganjima    :Love:

----------


## tonili

Dakle znamo što nam je činiti - dati vjetar u leđa - potporu, zahvalu, molitvu manjincima i hsls-u.... Pišite, mailajte, faksirajte..... dvije, tri riječi...cijela pisma...fotke...sve, sve je potrebno i hvale vrijedno....malim koracima se krećemo naprijed

----------


## Marchie37

> Joj, kad bi se ovo ostvarilo!!!


Još će ovdje svega biti, daj dragi Bože da bude dobro...

----------


## Miki76

Ljudi moji, pa jel je to moguće???!!!    :Smile:  
Ja se još uvijek ne usudim vjerovati dok nije sve crno na bijelo, ali srce mi ipak ubrzano tuče, a oči mi se suze od sreće!!!  :D 
Hvala svima koji su imalo pomogli da do ovoga dođe!   :Heart:

----------


## thaia28

bilo bi stvarno divno kada bi u ovom političkom odmjeravanju snaga pobijedila strana koja nama odgovara.. no, osobno sam jako skeptična, HSLS je isti kao i HSS, sakupljači bodova. 

držimo fige da se stvari napokon promijene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Smile:

----------


## Jeja2

nadam se da će političari uspjeti u ostvarenju našeg sna! ako tako bude, to će biti pobjeda svih vas prekrasnih žena koje ste se borile i zalagale za zakon po mjeri građana!

još se bojim poskočiti, ali lagani osmjeh je tu   :Smile:  !

----------


## bublica3

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibrice da pobijedi zdrav razum! 

 :Love:  

NIJE PRIŠA ULOVILA MIŠA, NEGO VREBANJE I DUGO ČEKANJE!

----------


## sretna35

> "Ko bi rek'o čuda da se dese..."
> 
>  :D


vidim netko je bio na Halidovom koncertu, a ovo ako se desi i još k tome prođespada u kategoriju ostvarenja najnevjerojatnmijeg čuda !!!!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

joj daj boze!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## iva_luca

> bilo bi stvarno divno kada bi u ovom političkom odmjeravanju snaga pobijedila strana koja nama odgovara.. no, osobno sam jako skeptična, HSLS je isti kao i HSS, sakupljači bodova. 
> 
> držimo fige da se stvari napokon promijene ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Slažem se. Jedino što nam ide na ruku je duboki animozitet između premijerke i Adlešićke  8) pa.....
Ali, za malo svjetlo na kraju tunela  :D

----------


## Nene2

Strah me prerano se veseliti ali ipak jedan  :D !!!

----------


## Blekonja

> Strah me prerano se veseliti ali ipak jedan  :D !!!


i ja tako mislim, ali ću ipak  :D

----------


## BHany

> Nene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Strah me prerano se veseliti ali ipak jedan  :D !!!
> 
> 
> i ja tako mislim, ali ću ipak  :D


isto i kod mene

veselim se suzdržano i nadam  :D 

ali još ne vjerujem dok ne vidim

----------


## iva_luca

> .....Ovo je stvarno jako dobra vijest!!! Hrvatska ima sansu ipak dobiti jedan normalni evropski zakon! *Sto mi mozemo napraviti oko ovoga?*


Možemo pričekati i vidjeti hoće taj novi prijedlog zaista ponuditi rješenje gorućeg problema. Ako da, onda moramo zamoliti klubove zastupnika koji su nam bili skloni da podrže prijedlog (na žalost, svjedoci smo da naši zastupnici glasaju protiv/za prijedloga zakona onako kako im nalaže stranka a ne protiv/za suštine nekog zakona).

----------


## marta26

jooooj, ne vjerujem, daj boze, daj boze, daj boze!!!!kome traba mejlati, imate mozda mejl od nekoga iz stranke, da ih posaljemo 10 opet dobro, ma super

----------


## Lorien

ovo bi bilo super!!!  :D

----------


## Pinky

sori, ali ne virujem im ni z.

----------


## TWEETY77

Bilo bi super,ali kao sto Pinky kaze,ne vjerujem im ni ja nista.Ovo ljeto su nas dosta puta trznuli,ponadale se mi,pa onda hladan tus.

Ne veselim se prerano,a daj Boze da nam bude forum sretno skakutao kad je promjena zakona u pitanju.

----------


## ksena28

HSLS DANAS O ZAKONU:


pravo čitam najavu - predsjedništvo hsls-a danas će objaviti što kani poduzeti o zakonu o MPOu... čekamo   :Cekam:   :Unsure:

----------


## tonili

Uf,baš sam se pitala zašto ništa ne govore..... :/ 
Gdje to gledaš?

----------


## ksena28

> Uf,baš sam se pitala zašto ništa ne govore..... :/ 
> Gdje to gledaš?


u večernjaku, idem baš pogledati HINU

----------


## ksena28

presica je u 11, ubrzo ćemo saznati  :Smile: )  :D

----------


## tonili

:D  - jooooj, iskreno se nadam da ne skačemo bezveze  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kadauna

joooooooooooooooooj :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

> 'Spremni smo staviti amandman o zamrzavanju zametaka', poručila je ministru Darku Milinoviću govoreći o Zakonu o umjetnoj oplodnji. Iako je priznala da je trebalo hrabrosti za izmjene, Zakon još nije dovoljno dobar da bi dobio glas HSLS-a.


evo prve vijesti sa http://www.seebiz.eu/hr/analize/ceho...vke,59588.html

njihova novinarka se javlja izravno s terena, ne dam ruku u vatru da kuži previše ovu našu tematiku, pa čekajmo dalje, ali ako je samo zamrzavanje zametaka onda se nemamo šta previše zahvaljivati  :?

----------


## mmaslacak

Pa hajde barem nešto...

----------


## BHany

ako je zamrzavanje bez oplodnje više od 3 js, onda je to samo rješenje za treći (eventualni prekobrojni) ili za izvanredna stanja žene...hiperstimulacije, iznenadne bolesti i sl.
to jest nešto, ali je jako malo...to je opet za manji dio unutar mpo populacije - iako, da se razumijemo mene veseli svaki pomak, koji pomaže i jednom našem suborcu/suborki

ali ako ide samo zamrzavanje, a ostaje ograničenje na 3 js - ostaje i glavnina problema - za najveći dio mpo populacije...

čekajmo detaljnije vijesti da vidimo - ovo je za sad ipak pretpostavka

----------


## pino

Da, radije bih skidanje ogranicenja na 3 j.s. nego skidanje zabrane zamrzavanja - ako bas moram birati. Ogranicenje na 3 j.s. je ono sto je glavni problem. 

Hm... cekamo daljnje izvjestaje...

----------


## ksena28

evo HINA:



> Liberali su najavili i spremnost da će, ne napravi li to Vlada, odnosno resorni ministar Darko Milinović, izraditi svoj prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji bi dopuštao zamrzavanje zametaka po načelu prigovora savjesti - svaka žena mogla bi sama odlučiti hoće li ići na zamrzavanje zametaka ili jajnih stanica.


ni govora o ograničavanju oplodnje tri jajne stanice

----------


## Kadauna

> evo HINA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Liberali su najavili i spremnost da će, ne napravi li to Vlada, odnosno resorni ministar Darko Milinović, izraditi svoj prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji bi dopuštao zamrzavanje zametaka po načelu prigovora savjesti - svaka žena mogla bi sama odlučiti hoće li ići na zamrzavanje zametaka ili jajnih stanica.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ja, Kadauna, vječiti optimist, vjeruje da se to samo po sebi nameće da ako padne zabrana zamrzavanje zametaka da pada i ograničavanje oplodnje 3 jajnih stanica.... 

Ograničavanje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice se samo po sebi nametnulo upravo zbog zabrane zamrzavnja zametaka.... 

Ako bi odobrili zamrzavanje zametaka kao opcionalno rješenje, odnosno po želji pacijenata, onda mogu oploditi i SVE jajne stanice dobivene u postupku.

----------


## Kadauna

> evo HINA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Liberali su najavili i spremnost da će, ne napravi li to Vlada, odnosno resorni ministar Darko Milinović, izraditi svoj prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji bi dopuštao zamrzavanje zametaka po načelu prigovora savjesti - svaka žena mogla bi sama odlučiti hoće li ići na zamrzavanje zametaka ili jajnih stanica.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ja, Kadauna, vječiti optimist, vjeruje da se to samo po sebi nameće da ako padne zabrana zamrzavanje zametaka da pada i ograničavanje oplodnje 3 jajnih stanica.... 

Ograničavanje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice se samo po sebi nametnulo upravo zbog zabrane zamrzavnja zametaka.... 

Ako bi odobrili zamrzavanje zametaka kao opcionalno rješenje, odnosno po želji pacijenata, onda mogu oploditi i SVE jajne stanice dobivene u postupku.

----------


## Kadauna

> evo HINA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Liberali su najavili i spremnost da će, ne napravi li to Vlada, odnosno resorni ministar Darko Milinović, izraditi svoj prijedlog zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, koji bi dopuštao zamrzavanje zametaka po načelu prigovora savjesti - svaka žena mogla bi sama odlučiti hoće li ići na zamrzavanje zametaka ili jajnih stanica.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ja, Kadauna, vječiti optimist, vjeruje da se to samo po sebi nameće da ako padne zabrana zamrzavanje zametaka da pada i ograničavanje oplodnje 3 jajnih stanica.... 

Ograničavanje oplodnje na 3 jajne stanice se samo po sebi nametnulo upravo zbog zabrane zamrzavnja zametaka.... 

Ako bi odobrili zamrzavanje zametaka kao opcionalno rješenje, odnosno po želji pacijenata, onda mogu oploditi i SVE jajne stanice dobivene u postupku.

----------


## ksena28

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hsls-...i-clanak-40820

HSLS će napisati novi prijedlog Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji, u kojem će predložiti da postupak zamrzavanja zametaka rade oni liječnici koji to žele - rekla je danas predsjednica HSLS-a Đurđa Adlešič.

ništa mi više nije jasno

----------


## ksena28

> Uoči glasovanja o izmjenama Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji koje je u Sabor još u rujnu uputio ministar zdravsta Darko Milinović, koalicijski partner HSLS nudi mu mogućnost da krene korak dalje i omogući ukidanje zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka. Nakon današnje sjednice Predsjedništva HSLS-a Đurđa Adlešič poručila je da je Milinovć pokazao hrabrost kad je pristao popraviti zakon ubrzo nakon što je usvojen, ali da to nije dovoljno.
> 
> -Spremni smo pomoći ministru i napisati novi zakon, kazala je šefica HSLS-a. Potpredsjednik stranke Ivan Čehok pojašnjava da ministar, kao i svaki čovjek, može imati svjetonazorskih problema zbog kojih mu nije prihvatljivo zamrzavanje zametaka, no, liberali tu mogu uskočiti. HSLS predlaže da se novim zakonom omogući zamrzavanje zametaka parovima koji to žele, a liječnicima, pak, koji taj postupak ne bi htjeli obavljati, da se omogući pozivanje na progovor savjesti. Tim bi rješenjem zamrzavanje zametaka bilo tretirano jednako kao pobačaj. U Hrvatskoj je dopušten, ali liječnici koji to ne žele, ne moraju ga obavljati

----------


## pino

Zbunjena sam... Vec sada postoji prigovor savjesti i lijecnici koji ne zele obavljati MPO to ne moraju. 

Mrzim ovu recenicu da se MPO tretira kao abortus - kad ce ljudi vise razumjeti da je MPO SUPROTAN OD ABORTUSA!!! Mi zelimo zivot, zelimo djecu i ne unistavamo NISTA!

Kadauna, po meni, logika je obrnuta, ako dopuste oplodnju vise js. moraju dopustiti i zamrzavanje zametaka; ako dopuste zamrzavanje zametaka, nije receno da moraju dopustiti oplodnju vise j.s.

----------


## tonili

Hm, mislim da ni pisac nezna što točno želi reći....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BHany

nije ni meni...
kako će to izvesti
kada će ići prijedlog
idu li u petak na glasanje izmjene za koje se već danima zalažemo da im se dodaju amandmani o oplodnji više od tri js i zamrzavanju

ono što je dobro je kad bi doista išao novi prijedlog zakona jer od ovog se ni s amandmanima ne može neznamšto napraviti

ono što mi je jasno i što me duboko žalosti jest
da ova izjava (ako je to sve što je planirano) prikazuje da je opet riječ o kozmetici jer zamrzavanje nema smisla bez oplodnje više od 3 js (ima smisla samo za manju grupaciju koju sam prethodno navela)
da se zamrzavanje prema ovoj izjavi izjednačuje s pobačajem i tako podržava kriva slika o mpo-u- *a to nije isto već potpuno suprotno* 
i da, ukoliko se pri izradi ovog prijedloga zakona ne bude konzultiralo pacijente i šutljivi dio struke te ukoliko se ne budu izbacile ograničenja na tri js - i ovaj bi prijedlog mogao biti jednako manjkav i loš 

ono što možda daje nadu jest da će ovaj predlagatelj biti spreman saslušati i nas - a hoće li doista - to ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Kadauna

> Zbunjena sam... Vec sada postoji prigovor savjesti i lijecnici koji ne zele obavljati MPO to ne moraju. 
> 
> Mrzim ovu recenicu da se MPO tretira kao abortus - kad ce ljudi vise razumjeti da je MPO SUPROTAN OD ABORTUSA!!! Mi zelimo zivot, zelimo djecu i ne unistavamo NISTA!
> 
> Kadauna, po meni, logika je obrnuta, ako dopuste oplodnju vise js. moraju dopustiti i zamrzavanje zametaka; ako dopuste zamrzavanje zametaka, nije receno da moraju dopustiti oplodnju vise j.s.


ja baš mislim da ako dopuste zamrzavanje zametaka da će dopustiti i oplodnju SVIH jajnih stanica. 

I dalje brijem da sve polako, ali jako polako ide svojim tokom....   :Grin:  
A usporedba s abortusom  :?

----------


## ina33

> Kadauna, po meni, logika je obrnuta, ako dopuste oplodnju vise js. moraju dopustiti i zamrzavanje zametaka; ako dopuste zamrzavanje zametaka, nije receno da moraju dopustiti oplodnju vise j.s.


X.

Ako sad kažu - OK, dozvoljeno je zamrznuti jednog od ta tri, ako ijedan preostane, to je minimalno poboljšanje. 

Istinsko poboljšanje za uspješnost postupka bi bilo reći - ukidamo ograničenje broja oplođenih JS, sve da i ne dozvole zamrzavanje. 

Ali, to pak ne mogu jer će onda doći do uništavanja embrija, ako ih ne smiju zamrznuti...

Ne znam kako bih reagiarala na ovo - neka zamrzavaju oni koji se time ne protive. Ostaje dojam da je to zamrzavanje nekakva luda rabota, a uvjerena sam da će se onda svi odlučiti na zamrzavanje. Ali, zamrzavanje as such nije uopće poanta i ključ cijele priče, TO JE ISKLJUČIVO OPLODNJA SAMO TRI JS - TO JE ONO ŠTO TOTALNO UNIŠTAVA ŠANSE ZA USPJEH. Samo, ako dozvole oplodnju više od 3 js, onda to ide u paru sa zamrzavanjem embrija...

----------


## ina33

Mislim, i prije je zbog nedorečenosti Zakona postojala ta rupica di se možda moglo provuć dozvola za smrzavanje trećega (onaj paradoks - ne smiju se oplodit više od tri, plus ne smiju se paru vratiti onoliko da je medininski neindicirano - čitaj: mlađoj od 30, još sitne konstitucije, di ćeš vratit tri fantastične blastociste i riskirat trojke, koje se, uvjetno rečeno, smatraju neuspjehom IVF-a), tako da to, u stvari, ne diže ništa bitno uspješnost postupka kako ga novi Zakon kreira - to i dalje ostaje totalni substandard, i najrigorozniji zakon u regiji, a postojala je i enivej naznaka da bi liječnici mogli isposlovati od ministra dozvolu da tog jednog zamrzavaju, znači - ovo od HSLSa nije ništa specijalno, samo dodatno fiksiranje loše situacije.

----------


## BHany

> Ne znam kako bih reagiarala na ovo - neka zamrzavaju oni koji se time ne protive. Ostaje dojam da je to zamrzavanje nekakva luda rabota, a uvjerena sam da će se onda svi odlučiti na zamrzavanje. Ali, zamrzavanje as such nije uopće poanta i ključ cijele priče, TO JE ISKLJUČIVO OPLODNJA SAMO TRI JS - TO JE ONO ŠTO TOTALNO UNIŠTAVA ŠANSE ZA USPJEH. Samo, ako dozvole oplodnju više od 3 js, onda to ide u paru sa zamrzavanjem embrija...


x

ja se svaki dan sve više i više uspijem začuditi (onda se još i više čudim što se čudim kako se već nisam navikla...) kako se od mpo i uobičajnih postupaka u cilju povećavanja uspješnosti i očuvanja potencijala života uspiju raditi sve veći i veći bauci i zapetljavati se u sve veću i veću mrežu stvranja predrasuda  :/   :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam kako bih reagiarala na ovo - neka zamrzavaju oni koji se time ne protive. Ostaje dojam da je to zamrzavanje nekakva luda rabota, a uvjerena sam da će se onda svi odlučiti na zamrzavanje. Ali, zamrzavanje as such nije uopće poanta i ključ cijele priče, TO JE ISKLJUČIVO OPLODNJA SAMO TRI JS - TO JE ONO ŠTO TOTALNO UNIŠTAVA ŠANSE ZA USPJEH. Samo, ako dozvole oplodnju više od 3 js, onda to ide u paru sa zamrzavanjem embrija...
> 
> 
> x
> 
> ja se svaki dan sve više i više uspijem začuditi (onda se još i više čudim što se čudim kako se već nisam navikla...) kako se od mpo i uobičajnih postupaka u cilju povećavanja uspješnosti i očuvanja potencijala života uspiju raditi sve veći i veći bauci i zapetljavati se u sve veću i veću mrežu stvranja predrasuda  :/


Strava, stvarno, evo će sad HSLS opalit trajni pečat na zamrzavanje zametaka kao na pobačaj, pa to je gore nego da se nisu opće niti javljali!

----------


## ina33

Koja je to uf... da ne kažem sad. Znači, ja sam tehnikom moralno izjednačenom s pobačajem - RODILA  :shock: - pa ko je tu lud, stvarno   :Mad:  !?

----------


## ksena28

ja sam također na tragu zaključka da zamrzavanje ne znači nužno ukidanje odredbe o 3. J. ST.

i definitivno je tu bilo političke trgovine, vidi se to po retorici itekako   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marchie37

Ina, potpisujem. A izjava Đurđe Adlešič samo svjedoči koliko su se informirali prije nego su počeli pisati "svoj" mpo zakon. Gadi mi se ovo nabacivanje našim reproduktivnim organima i js. Osim toga, jasno je ko dan da niti su konzultirali mpo liječnike i pacijente, niti to namjeravaju!!! Naravno, da već postoji prigovor savjesti. Gluposti! Uostalom, ginekolog kome savjest to ne dopušta vjerojatno se neće niti baviti s mpo!!! Nemam baš previše nade da će iz ovoga prijedloga izaći nešto dobro. Samo još jedan nesuvisli, navrat-nanos napisan i izglasan zakon.

----------


## Kadauna

NAviče - Kadauna - i dalje misli da je ovo napredak koji se pametno da proširiti i restrikciju broja j.s. koje se smiju oploditi u postupku.

----------


## ina33

> Uostalom, ginekolog kome savjest to ne dopušta vjerojatno se neće niti baviti s mpo!!!


Naravno, koja je ovo glupost, tko će specijalizirati IVF ako se tome moralno protivi? Prigovora savjesti je već dovoljno u starom tekstu Zakona, ne treba to sad još pojačavat.

----------


## Kadauna

NAviče = naivče

----------


## ksena28

> NAviče - Kadauna - i dalje misli da je ovo napredak koji se pametno da proširiti i restrikciju broja j.s. koje se smiju oploditi u postupku.


želim vjerovati u to, jako! nadam se da će HSLS kontaktirati pacijente i pitati ih za mišljenje. zaista mi je dosta zakona koje rade činovnici bez ikakvog uvida u realnost i praksu i mislim da hsls nije takva stranka

----------


## Marchie37

A stalno si mislim, kako smo nekada u Hrvatskoj i bivšoj YU bili ponosni na mpo i uspjehe naših liječnika i pacijenata. Bila sam klinka, ali sjećam se ne jednoga rođendana "prve bebe iz epruete" o kojemu su izvještavale nacionalne televizije. A sada smo izjednačeni s pobačajem. Ovo je za Bogu plakati!!! Nažalost, a daj Bože da nisam u pravu, u dobre namjere naših političara ne vjerujem.

----------


## gričanka

> ...Strava, stvarno, evo će sad HSLS opalit trajni pečat na zamrzavanje zametaka kao na pobačaj, pa to je gore nego da se nisu opće niti javljali!


Ovo mi je bila prva misao nakon pročitanog članka!

----------


## taca70

Nemam nikakav komentar jer mi je ovo jedno obicno NISTA tako da stvarno ne znam sto bih rekla. Mozda veceras nakon vijesti budemo vise znali.   :Raspa:

----------


## pak

Po ovome sto pise jos jedna u nizu kozmetickih promjena.

----------


## šniki

slažem se-sve je to li-la, tek toliko....nema tu dobrih namjera- a i put do pakla popločen je njima...

----------


## Lorien

samo bih napomenula da u zakonu nigdje izričito ne piše da se zabranjuje zamrzavanje zametaka. nigdje ne piše ni da se dozvoljava, nego ima ona glupa odredba da će se oploditi 3 js, a ostatak spolnih stanica zamrznuti. i u tome je cijela poanta priče. što do zamrzavanja ni ne dolazi jer se zapravo nema što zamrznuti. i ja mislim da ako sad izričito dozvole zamrzavanje, a ne ukinu ograničenje oplodnje 3 js da nismo dobili ništa puno bolje rješenje.
a ova usporedba s abortusom! OMG!!!  :shock:

----------


## Gabi

Možda sam naivna, ali ja bih malo stala na loptu. Zašto nekoga osuđivati prije nego saznamo kakav prijedlog Zakona nam nude? Iako nije napisano da se zalažu za oplodnju više js, ipak mislim da se to podrazumijeva. Ne znam...uskoro ćemo saznati više.

----------


## ksena28

naravno da treba pričekati i vidjeti što će biti, uz sve objavljene tekstove danas - jasno je da su novinari dosta krivo interpretirali. te negdje piše da hsls ide s amandmanima, a već drugdje da predlažu zakon...

----------


## taca70

U vijestima izgleda nema nista o tome s njihove presice, samo o Polancecu.

----------


## pino

Ja se iskreno nadam da ni sutra nece biti glasanja o milinovicevim izmjenama... 

i da pozitivni amandmani ukljucuju skidanje ogranicenja na 3 j.s. 

jer ako toga nema, bolje da nema amandmana

skidanje ogranicenja na 3. j.s. je bit zakona, i ono sto ga cini losim. sve drugo se moze provariti na silu, ali ova odredba je ono sto ga cini groznim, diskriminirajucim medju kategorijama pacijenata, ono sto bespotrebno produzuje lijecenje i muci zene

----------


## ksena28

kola info da se ipak glasa sutra, samo je pitanje o čemu - najavljenim hdz-ovim amandmanima ili o tome uz hsls-ov brzinski sročen o zamrzavanju. hvala liberalima, ali ako se bude glasalo samo o ukidanju zabranje zamrzavanja zametaka Maribor here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE LJUDI NEMOJ NAS OPET USOSITI - UKINITE OGRANIČENJE OPLODNJE TRI JAJNE STANICE TO JE BIT PROBLEMA

----------


## ina33

> skidanje ogranicenja na 3. j.s. je bit zakona, i ono sto ga cini losim. sve drugo se moze provariti na silu, ali ova odredba je ono sto ga cini groznim, diskriminirajucim medju kategorijama pacijenata, ono sto bespotrebno produzuje lijecenje i muci zene


TO JE TEHNIČKI KLJUČ PROBLEMA ZAŠTO OVAJ ZAKON SROZAVA USPJEŠNOST! TO JE PONDER VAŽNOSTI 100, OSTALI PROBLEMI SU GOTOVO PA NEVAŽNI.

----------


## bublica3

> kola info da se ipak glasa sutra, samo je pitanje o čemu - najavljenim hdz-ovim amandmanima ili o tome uz hsls-ov brzinski sročen o zamrzavanju. hvala liberalima, ali ako se bude glasalo samo o ukidanju zabranje zamrzavanja zametaka Maribor here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE LJUDI NEMOJ NAS OPET USOSITI - UKINITE OGRANIČENJE OPLODNJE TRI JAJNE STANICE TO JE BIT PROBLEMA



*X*

----------


## bublica3

On bi ulagao u nove metode   :Laughing:  
 :Laughing:  
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...una-manje.html

----------


## taca70

Ja sam kao s grane pala. Tek sinoc sam pronasla da su amandmani SDSS-a, HSLS-a i SDA zabrana zamrzavanja zametaka i broj js a od HNS-a da sami odabiremo js ili zametke.  Milinovic je rekao da ce ih ozbiljno razmotriti ali po meni to znaci dozvolu zamrzavanja eventualnog 3. zametka a broj js ostaje. Time ce ih malo privoliti na suradnju.

----------


## Marchie37

> kola info da se ipak glasa sutra, samo je pitanje o čemu - najavljenim hdz-ovim amandmanima ili o tome uz hsls-ov brzinski sročen o zamrzavanju. hvala liberalima, ali ako se bude glasalo samo o ukidanju zabranje zamrzavanja zametaka Maribor here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE LJUDI NEMOJ NAS OPET USOSITI - UKINITE OGRANIČENJE OPLODNJE TRI JAJNE STANICE TO JE BIT PROBLEMA


*X*

----------


## Mali Mimi

O tom da se razmatra zamrzavanje 3. embrija meni je već prije mjesec i pol dana dr pričao ali pitala sam ga dali planiraju ukinuti i ovaj dio koji se odnosi na oplodnju samo 3 j.s rekao je da ne vjeruje jer da onda ulazimo u samu srž zakonu.
Tako da sam malo  :/ ali sačekajmo možda bude sreće

----------


## nikailuka

Bit će glasanja sutra i dobili su naputak (hdz) da imaju biti u sabornici.

----------


## BHany

i to je svakako bila jedna od opcija usprkos svim našim nastojanjima, nadama i željama...i za svaki ishod se treba pripremiti :/

a o tome što će nam ovaj zakon činiti - sve smo već rekli...i još govorimo, vičemo...ali nas ne čuju oni koji bi nas trebali čuti, odnosno njima ništa ne značimo

----------


## Kadauna

> Bit će glasanja sutra i dobili su naputak (hdz) da imaju biti u sabornici.


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pino

Milinovic moze racunati na parlamentarnu vecinu i stranacki aparat

ali kad tad ga ni to nece vise spasit

covjek koji donosi lose zakone ne moze opstat

----------


## pino

jel zna netko kad pocinje danas glasanje? Da pratim prijenos... zanima me tko ce dignut ruku za milinovica

----------


## ksena28

mislim da sjednica počinje u 10 sati. ja neću moći gledati, molim vas otvorite novu temu za komentiranje...   :Sad:

----------


## BHany

obično iza podne...
u ovo doba se glasalo zadnja tri petka
_02.10.09 - 12:29 (00:33:41)
16.10.09 - 13:51 (00:10:22)
23.10.09 - 14:31 (00:15:41)_

evo, imamo i temu za komentiranje glasanje (od prošlih petaka) http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=84311 pa možemo na njoj nastaviti

----------


## jo1974

neznam gdje da postam pa sam ovdje --ima li kakve novosti iz ustavnog suda u vezi zakona,kada oni misle to razmatrati i dali uopče o tome misle ,neka mi netko odgovori ko je u to više upučen ,mislim da je red da se ustanemo i dignemo svoj glas ovo je masakar što se radi s našim jajnim stanicama .....

----------


## taca70

Jo1974, kako stvari stoje necemo brzo doci na red na Ustavnom sudu. Tvoju ideju apsolutno podrzavam, masakr koji nam cine je visestruk ali bojim se da je vecina pacijenata cijelu stvar uzela zdravo za gotovo.Sve akcije koje su se do sada poduzimale nisu naisle na odgovor kakav bi bilo normalno ocekivati.

----------


## Tibi

*taca70* u pravu si kad kažeš da je većina pacijenata cijelu stvar uzela zdravo za gotovo. Ja kad krenem pričati sa curama o novom zakonu vidim da ih je dosta ravnodušno. Ne znam, valjda očekuju da će iz prve ostati trudne pa im zamrzavanje embrija ili JS ne treba! Mislim da bi na neki način trebalo educirati ljude da znaju procijeniti što su izgubili novim zakonom. Par puta sam bila u situaciji da kad raspravljam o novom zakonu koliko je loš, cure bi mi znale reći da ali sada imamo 6 besplatnih postupaka i zato je ovaj zakon bolji !? Što odgovoriti na takav odgovor?

----------


## jo1974

ja iskreno duša me boli kad moram potpisati da se ostale js bacaju i da im se nepruži đšansa da se vidi makar dali može da dođe do oplodnje,neki dan sam pomislila da idem ispred vlade i da počnem štrajk gladovanjem i da na to skrenem malo pažnje, više nitko niti ne spominje ovaj zakon a godine prolaze js je sve manje,a oni koji to uzimaju zdravo za gotovo mislim da brzaju sa  svojim zaključcima

----------


## taca70

Tibi, to znaci da je njima bolje gubiti vrijeme i prolaziti cijelu torturu vise puta nego povecati sansu za uspjeh po postupku. Ah, ljudi su prilicno ograniceni.
Jo1974, jos ce se pricati o zakonu, ovo je sada malo zatisje ali ne mirujemo bas sasvim.Medutim, kada trazimo ljude koji ce otvoreno pricati o problemima, nitko se ne javlja.Isto taku, masu akcija je proslo s velikim obecanjima a na kraju dode šačica ljudi.Svi si moramo odrediti prioritete i ne zaliti se ako nismo spremni nista ucuniti za promjene.

----------

